# 2 Lightning Bolts Enter the Record Books



## Robert59 (Feb 2, 2022)

One flashed for nearly 500 miles in the US, the other lasted about 17 seconds in South America.

https://www.newser.com/story/316379/2-lightning-bolts-enter-the-record-books.html


----------



## old medic (Feb 2, 2022)

SHOCKING NEWS


----------



## jujube (Feb 2, 2022)

I try to keep up on current affairs.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 2, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> 2 Lightning Bolts Enter the Record Books


This really is interesting.  Either would have been something to see.

I noticed however that this just seems to have hit the press yesterday, but the strikes occurred almost 2 years ago, in 2020.  Wonder why, are they just getting verified or something.  Still interesting news.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 2, 2022)

Very interesting!


----------

